# Casual RP Discord Server



## SammieTheFoxie (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello everyone!  I recently revamped my old Discord server and converted it to a roleplaying server, and I'm hoping to get some new members in! It's a very casual environment, there are no commitment requirements and all skill levels are welcome to join. We are NSFW-friendly, and there's even a (TBD) persistent universe channel! So if you want a casual place to come and hang out with other roleplaying furs, join a 3+ person RP, or just meet other RP buddies, this is the place.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, we've now got over 40 users, ten of whom are very active!

On behalf of the mod team, we hope you'll consider joining us! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 26, 2017)

hell yes sign me the fuck up


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm on it, fella !


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 1, 2017)

Y'all open to one more?


----------



## SammieTheFoxie (Sep 4, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Y'all open to one more?


Of course!


----------



## TritheDoge (Oct 28, 2017)

seems cool just joined


----------

